# is there a cheap wired remote for the d7000 that will control shutter speed



## matthewo

well i usually just manually bracket using the dial on the camera and my wireless remote shutter release.  but it would really help if i could get a wired remote that would let me change the shutter speed on the remote.  heck it would even be better if there was a wired remote that would allow me to setup 5 or 9 exposures and it tell the camera to take them all at once.  i was out taking a sunset and a guy with a d300 took all his photos with one click of a wired remote.  but maybe the d300 allows for more then 3 bracketed photos with more then 2ev difference.

is what im asking for just not possible with the d7000, and i just will have to manually do it...?


----------



## DorkSterr

Wireless-Ml-L3 about $20

Wired-Nikon MC-DC2 Remote about $30


----------



## matthewo

i have the ml-l3, but its just a button, and i dont think the nikon wired one is much better. and with the d7000 only allowing bracketing of 3 photos and (-2, 0 ,+2 ev) that doesnt help

yeah it seems like promote is really the only one that will do what im asking for a press one button option. 

im looking into the geo-pro thing now, they have them on sale for $129. its a wireless dongle that you can control the shutter release with your android phone. i just need to download the software and see if it can do what i want. it probably wont, but it should be able to sense it is software....


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Yeah one huge reason the D7000 was a turn off to me was this very reason. 

D300s allows 2-9 bracketed shots

I'm hoping the 5d Mk III has it built in because Canon has been annoying about not allowing AEB above 3 shots in ALL MODELS below their flagship series. 


Auto Exposure Bracketing by camera model


----------



## matthewo

errr, nikon needs to change this in a firmware update, but i really doubt it will cause they dont want to make the d7000 too good, ha.

fast moving clouds kill some of my hdrs cause i have to manually bracket


----------



## Bynx

The best you can do for 5, 7, or 9 exposures with the D7000 is done by programming your 2 User Modes.

This is another method to do HDR shooting with the D7000...

As D7000 owners know, bracketing is limited to three frames. Three  frames spaced 2EV apart is probably adequate for most scenes, but  sometimes you need more. I would like to share my method of shooting 5-  and 9-frame brackets. This method makes use of User modes U1 and U2.&#8232;&#8232;  After the initial setup (explained below), WHICH YOU ONLY DO ONCE,  shooting an HDR is simple. You only need to make three quick adjustments  to your camera before shooting:
(1) set the Mode to A
(2) set the Release mode to CH
(3) set Bracketing to 3F in 1.0 EV increments.&#8232;&#8232;

To set up U1 and U2 for a 9-frame bracket spaced 1 EV apart (YOU ONLY DO THIS ONCE):
&#8232;&#8232;* Set mode dial to A (Aperture priority)&#8232;
* Set Shutter release mode = CH (continuous high speed)
&#8232;* Custom setting e6 -> Bracketing order = Under, Meter, Over&#8232;
* ISO = Auto&#8232;
* Bracketing = 3F in 1.0 EV increments&#8232;
* turn the Exposure comp dial to -3 EV&#8232;
* Setup Menu -> Save user settings -> U1
&#8232;* turn the Exposure comp dial to +3EV&#8232;
* Setup Menu -> Save user settings -> U2
&#8232;&#8232;You are done setting up U1 and U2. Be sure to set Exposure comp dial  back to 0 EV, set bracketing to 0F, and set the Shutter release mode to  whatever you normally keep it at.&#8232;&#8232;

Now say you stumble on a scene that calls for HDR. &#8232;
(1) Set the Mode to A
&#8232;(2) set Bracketing to 3F in 1.0 EV increments
&#8232;(3) set the release mode to CH.
&#8232;&#8232;Now press the shutter release button three times:
&#8232;&#8232;(1) once with Mode dial set to U1
&#8232;(2) once with Mode dial set to A
&#8232;(3) once with Mode dial set to U2
&#8232;&#8232;This creates nine exposures in the following order (relative to normal exposure):
&#8232;&#8232;-4EV -3EV -2EV -1EV 0EV +1EV +2EV +3EV +4EV&#8232;&#8232;
After shooting, review the histograms and possibly select a subset of the nine shots, deleting others.&#8232;&#8232;
The procedure is similar for setting up a 5-frame bracket, and is easy to figure out once you understand the 9-frame setup.


----------



## matthewo

thanks, great idea.  i think im going to set it up for 7 exposure.  let the U1 do 3F at 1.0 EV at -2EV exposure comp., and U2 do 3F at 1.0EV at +2EV exposure comp. then take my 0EV shot in regular old aperture priority mode.  and set my mode to remote and use my ML-L3 remote

im i missing a setting on my camera, it seems as if my bracket photos dont fire 3 at a time with only one shutter release press...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

It's silly really that we'd need to go to all this trouble because they excluded it from the firmware to keep up sales of their higher end bodies. 

But hopefully the 5d Mk 3 breaks the Canon inferiority in the AEB arena a little bit.


----------



## Bynx

One click of the shutter should take the 3 shots. You have to hold the shutter down until each of the 3 shots are completed. If there are long exposures you can just take one at a time. You have to do this if you have noise reduction on because you could be talking a minute between each of the 3 shots if lighting is dim. Dont get out of sequence. If you do there will be problems. If you should get out of sequence at any time turn off the Bracketing and turn off the camera. Turn back on, turn on bracketing and resume shooting. I would also stick with the procedure as written out there. If you need only 7 exposures it will be on the ends of your shots so just check after each sequence of 9 shots and delete whatever you dont need.


----------



## vipgraphx

I usually will just adjust exposure compinsation. I have been able to get from -4 to +4Never had any issues with not having enough light. I might have a crap load of photos but I just delete any duplicates.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

vipgraphx said:


> I usually will just adjust exposure compinsation. I have been able to get from -4 to +4Never had any issues with not having enough light. I might have a crap load of photos but I just delete any duplicates.



Still not equivalent to a 2-9 AEB set.


----------



## vipgraphx

It may not be but it gets the job done :thumbup:. 

One thing I really wish the D7000 had was the 9 bracketed photos. I think the D700 can do it. I almost bought one this week, Some guy is selling one of $1900 because he wants the D400. 

But then I need new glass which I would want the nikon 14-24mm and that is $$$$ as well. Just to do HDR....mmmmm not now. 

Some other guy is selling a d300s which I am sure does the 9.

Maybe someone can enlighten me.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

vipgraphx said:


> It may not be but it gets the job done :thumbup:.
> 
> One thing I really wish the D7000 had was the 9 bracketed photos. I think the D700 can do it. I almost bought one this week, Some guy is selling one of $1900 because he wants the D400.
> 
> But then I need new glass which I would want the nikon 14-24mm and that is $$$$ as well. Just to do HDR....mmmmm not now.
> 
> Some other guy is selling a d300s which I am sure does the 9.
> 
> Maybe someone can enlighten me.



Yes it does. My friend has one. I've offered to buy it from him because he never uses it but he won't sell. 

Nikon really has Canon beat on the AEB front. You can't go wrong with a D300s. 

Auto Exposure Bracketing by camera model


----------



## Bynx

Now the D800 is supposed to be a D7000 with full frame. 
There is also a method to do HDR shot within the camera by using multiple exposure mode and the EV button. I havent tried it but I intend to just to see the difference it makes.


----------



## Edsport

A timer remote will let you take several photos eg. take x amount of photos at (your choice of shutter speed) with (your choice of delay) between shots. Check the link and scroll down to see timer remote...

d7000 remote | eBay


----------



## Bynx

I think the idea, Edsport, is to take multiple shots over a short time so any movement is reduced as much as possible. In a static landscape even clouds move. If there is no movement then time is not a critical factor. Nikon sells a separate cheap remote for the internal remote control. Its not very good and a pain in the a$$. There is a good external that goes on the hot shoe and plugs into the GSP port. Should you need to have an external flash then the unit itself could just dangle by the cord. The remote is good for up to 100 feet. It has single, continuous and bulb mode. This is, to me, the most reliable. Ive never had a problem with mine.


----------



## matthewo

im working on trying something different.  i will post results later today after a trip to radioshack....


----------



## 480sparky

Edsport said:


> A timer remote will let you take several photos eg. take x amount of photos at (your choice of shutter speed) with (your choice of delay) between shots. Check the link and scroll down to see timer remote...
> 
> d7000 remote | eBay



None of which allow you to change the shutter speed via the remote.


----------



## Edsport

matthewo said:


> well i usually just manually bracket using the dial on the camera and my wireless remote shutter release. but it would really help if i could get a wired remote that would let me change the shutter speed on the remote. heck it would even be better if there was a wired remote that would allow me to setup 5 or 9 exposures and it tell the camera to take them all at once. i was out taking a sunset and a guy with a d300 took all his photos with one click of a wired remote. but maybe the d300 allows for more then 3 bracketed photos with more then 2ev difference.
> 
> is what im asking for just not possible with the d7000, and i just will have to manually do it...?





480sparky said:


> Edsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> A timer remote will let you take several photos eg. take x amount of photos at (your choice of shutter speed) with (your choice of delay) between shots. Check the link and scroll down to see timer remote...
> 
> d7000 remote | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of which allow you to change the shutter speed via the remote.
Click to expand...

True but the OP did say 

"heck it would even be better if there was a wired remote that would allow me to setup 5 or 9 exposures and it tell the camera to take them all at once."

The wired remote will do this...


----------



## matthewo

are you sure about that, i thought the wired remotes just had the delay, shutter, and interval. that doesnt really let you setup bracketing for HDR.

but i just made something pretty cool. im about to post it up

EDIT: i just posted a new thread with all the info on what i made....


----------



## 480sparky

Edsport said:


> .............."heck it would even be better if there was a wired remote that would allow me to setup 5 or 9 exposures and it tell the camera to take them all at once."
> 
> The wired remote will do this...




Show me which one.


----------



## Bynx

Wired or wireless remotes do one thing, click the shutter. They dont change shutter speeds.


----------



## vipgraphx

Ok conclusion - if you really want 9 brackets get a pro camera that has it already built in :thumbup:

anyone want to buy a D7000 ahhahahahahaah


----------



## 480sparky

vipgraphx said:


> ..........anyone want to buy a D7000 ahhahahahahaah



Sure.  I can shoot a 9-EV bracket with it, no problem.  I got $100.


----------



## vipgraphx

add another 0 foo:greenpbl:


----------



## 480sparky

$100.0 
$0100 

$100 + $0:lmao:


----------



## matthewo

check out the new thread i started.  this android app, with the use of an IR transmitter from your phone, allows HDR, the APP will tell the shutter the timing you pick on the APP


----------



## vipgraphx

480sparky said:


> $100.0
> $0100
> 
> $100 + $0:lmao:



:hug::we got a deal. send me payment and I will send you a picture of it..


----------



## 480sparky

vipgraphx said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100.0
> $0100
> 
> $100 + $0:lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hug::we got a deal. send me payment and I will send you a picture of it..
Click to expand...


Here ya go:


----------



## Bynx

Thats not a very good example of an HDR shot of old Ben. The shadows are plugged and the highlights are underexposed. But even a bad shot of a C note is a beautiful sight.


----------



## 480sparky

Bynx said:


> Thats not a very good example of an HDR shot of old Ben. The shadows are plugged and the highlights are underexposed. But even a bad shot of a C note is a beautiful sight.



What....... no comment on the moiré?


----------



## vipgraphx

480sparky said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100.0
> $0100
> 
> $100 + $0:lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hug::we got a deal. send me payment and I will send you a picture of it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go:
Click to expand...



here you go. 







nice doing business with you.


----------



## Bynx

Im offering $200. I could use another D7000


----------



## 480sparky

Bynx said:


> Im offering $200. I could use another D7000



Low contrast, color is off.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Bynx said:


> Thats not a very good example of an HDR shot of old Ben. The shadows are plugged and the highlights are underexposed. But even a bad shot of a C note is a beautiful sight.





480sparky said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im offering $200. I could use another D7000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low contrast, color is off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Edsport

480sparky said:


> Edsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> .............."heck it would even be better if there was a wired remote that would allow me to setup 5 or 9 exposures and it tell the camera to take them all at once."
> 
> The wired remote will do this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me which one.
Click to expand...

This one... Timer Remote Controller F NIKON D90 D5000 D7000 MC-DC2 | eBay


----------



## matthewo

That still doesnt allow bracketing.  Just 1 sec shutter speed changes.  Cant even do 1/2 or 1/4 or 1/8 etc.  Also it doesnt bracket at all.  I  could manually do it faster in camera.


----------



## 480sparky

Edsport said:


> This one... Timer Remote Controller F NIKON D90 D5000 D7000 MC-DC2 | eBay



Try again.  It only _actuates_ the shutter, it cannot SET it.


----------



## Edsport

matthewo said:


> That still doesnt allow bracketing. Just 1 sec shutter speed changes. Cant even do 1/2 or 1/4 or 1/8 etc. Also it doesnt bracket at all. I could manually do it faster in camera.


I never said it does bracketing. The op stated that he wanted to do some bracketing but then says "heck it would even be better if there was a wired remote that would allow me to setup 5 or 9 exposures and it tell the camera to take them all at once." This remote will allow 5 or 9 exposures to be taken all at once. Maybe he meant bracketing here also but i understood that he wanted to take a few exposures, he didn't say bracketed...


----------



## 480sparky

I guess I was reading the Thread Title; "is there a cheap wired remote for the d7000 that will control shutter speed"


----------



## Bynx

Gee Sparky, I read the same title and came to the same conclusions as you. What are we doing wrong? Seems like Ed is the only one thinking around here. Thinking of what Im not sure. But he is there doing it.


----------



## Edsport

Yah that is the title but then he went on to say .............."heck it would even be better if there was a wired remote that would allow me to setup 5 or 9 exposures and it tell the camera to take them all at once."

 You guys miss that part? Guess so...


----------



## Bynx

Well Ed any and all wired remote will take 5 or 9 or any number exposures, thats what they do. But they cant control the duration of the exposure and thats the whole point of this thread.


----------

